# Pax Immortalis (Nozdormu) sucht aktive Mitglieder!



## Toxica87 (3. Mai 2008)

hallo allerseits,


Wir die Gilde Pax Immortalis suchen weiterhin aktive Mitglieder

Uns gibt es schon seid Anbeginn auf dem Server Nozdormu (Realmpool Blutdurst) Hordenseite.

Wir sind gerade dabei, der Gilde wieder "neues Leben" einzuhauchen, daher suchen wir in erster Linie:

a) Für den Raid aktive Mitglieder und zwar noch:
1-2 Hexenmeister und
1-2 Heiler


desweiteren suchen wir für die Gilde ansicht:

b) Alles im Bereich von Level 1 bis Level 70


Kleiner Zwischenstand:
Unser erster Raid nach der auflösung der Gilde ist besser gelaufen als wir erwartet hätten:

Atumnen und Mitternacht: down!
Moroes: down!
die tugendhafte Maid: down!
Theater Event Romeo und Julia: down!

Mit wenig whipes haben wir ein Teil der Bösse schon hervorragend gemeistert. Gratz an alle Beteiligten. 






Man sollte vor der Bewerbung nur noch wissen:

Member haben keinen festen Raidplatz dürfen bei Bedarf aber auch auf Raids mitgehen. Jedoch haben Raidmember immer Vorrecht auf einen Platz gegenüber Membern). Desweiteren suchen wir NUR aktive und zuverlässige Spieler. Eine Gilde mit Spielern die nur alle 5 Tage mal da sind, hat kein Leben.

Deshalb bitte ich darum, dich nur zu bewerben wenn du die Gilde nicht als Twinkaufzuchtstation siehst.

Unsere Voraussetzungen sind daher:
Höflichkeit gegenüber deinen Mitspielern
Groupcalendar für die Raideintragung
Alter: Über 15 Jahre!



Die Termine wann wir genau raiden gehen werden Gildenintern besprochen und werden so gut es geht angepasst an den Zeiten der Mitglieder. Wir bemühen uns darum dass sich jedes Mitglied wohl bei uns fühlt!



Also falls ihr Interesse hättet euch uns anzuschließen dann *hinterlasst mir eine PM *oder schreibt uns im Game an und zwar an:

Whitesnow/Magma/Haumich 
oder:
Toxica/Neptuna/Dironá 


Wir würden uns freuen von euch zu hören und hoffen auf ein gutes gelingen. 



Liebe Grüße

Toxica EU Nozdormu


----------



## Toxica87 (4. Mai 2008)

push =)


----------



## Toxica87 (4. Mai 2008)

Toxica87 schrieb:


> push =)



und noch ein push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delphin87 (5. Mai 2008)

Aktuelster Stand 07.Mai 2008:...

also für den Raid suchen wir ab jetzt nur noch:


1 Hexenmeister (Flüche geskillt wäre ganz gut)
1 Jäger
1 Heiler (Priester/Paladin/Druide oder Schamane)



Liebe Grüße


----------



## Toxica87 (7. Mai 2008)

und push


----------



## Toxica87 (8. Mai 2008)

Toxica87 schrieb:


> und push



push push ^^


----------



## Toxica87 (10. Mai 2008)

Wir suchen ab jetzt nur noch einen Hexenmeister für unseren Raid. Whispert mich im Game einfach an oder schreibt mir eine PM. Liebe Grüße




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

